# Engine code I.D



## Bighorn Fool (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello,
I am the owner of a 1970 GTO purchased as a project / hobbie.It is in reasonable shape but is going to get a frame off resto.No problem with mechanical but body work & paint will be a challenge.The engine is on a stand now & I have checked the casting number,s & stamp,s.It has 9790079 by the water pump & YE cast on it, i have researched these number,s & it would appear to be that the engine is out of a 68 firebird & a 350 cid.It look,s like one head & the intake are original on the car & it did have a 400 cid originaly.Would the head & intake fit onto a 350 block?It also look,s like the engine may have been orange or red at one time & I do not think that a GTO would have had red paint on an engine.
The car was built in Oshawa & was baha gold with sandlewood interior.
I am sure I will have a lot of question,s & appreciate all help.:cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, 350 intake and heads could be bolted on to a 400...or a 428, 455, for that matter.

The intakes were common, but heads were unique to the engine/application.

I think the YE code was a 1969 Firebird code.
This site is great for this kind of research: Wallace Racing's Pontiac Engine Search


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Always start with the 4-character date code near the distributor hole, top rear of the block, to identify the model year. This is important because Pontiac did use the same 2-character engine code (YE in your case) for different engines in different model years.

9790079 is a valid casting code for a 350, but that code is nowhere near the water pump. It's on the passenger side rear of the block, down low, "beneath" the cylinder head, on the "top" of the block next to where the transmission bolts up.

Bear

Bear


----------

